# Xorg Intel confusion



## CanOfBees (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

I've been looking through the forum but haven't managed to find anything that is addressing my problem(s). I'm trying to build X on 9.2-RC3 [1]. I've enabled WITH_KMS and WITH_NEW_XORG in /etc/make.conf;


```
# cat /etc/make.conf
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_PKGNG=yes
# added by use.perl 2013-09-09 08:46:01
PERL_VERSION=5.14.4
```

and I've been following @taz's minimal desktop guidelines. Everything built fine with portmaster, but the process starts having problems when I try to run `# Xorg -configure`. This seems to kill the LCD and requires a reboot. After the system comes back on, there aren't any obvious (to me) errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. `# startx` fails, too, and I have to reboot the laptop.

I had tried this a few months back and don't recall having these problems - I'm using a fairly old ThinkPad (X61) with a GM965 GPU. Should I rebuild without KMS enabled? 

Thanks for your time and trouble.

[1]

```
# uname -a
# FreeBSD rook 9.2-RC3 FreeBSD 9.2-RC3 #0 r254795: Sat Aug 24 20:25:04 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

[2] `# pciconf -lv` http://pastebin.com/HpupHYau 
[3] Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/yirUcRs1
[4] xorg.conf.new: http://pastebin.com/M8XbK9vG


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2013)

Anything that starts X and then goes back to the console will not display properly.  The console does not yet have code to reset back to text mode.  Some people report being able to type commands at the console, although they will not be visible.  That did not work for me the last time I tried it.

So `Xorg -configure` will do that.  The good news there is that it doesn't produce anything particularly useful or different from what it did before KMS.  Just use an existing xorg.conf, or none at all.


----------



## CanOfBees (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, @wblock@, I appreciate the help. I'll proceed with the walk-through.


----------

